# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Eνισχυτής, Home Cinema & HiFi > [Τελικός Ενισχυτής] παράξενη περίπτωση τελικού ενισχυτή (για ειδικούς)

## ΝΑΝΙΣ

Αγαπητοί φίλοι συνάδελφοι και ειδικοί γεια σας
έχω έναν τελικό ενισχυτή με σβησμένα τα χαρακτηριστικά του.
Εκτιμώ είναι του Νάκα 2χ550w RMS.
Με είπαν οτι δεν δουλεύει το ένα κανάλι.
όταν τον δοκίμασα δούλευε κανονικά αλλα παρατήρησα οτι το ένα κανάλι ανεβάζει σιγά σιγά θερμοκρασία.
υπέθεσα οτι καποια στιγμή ο κόφτης θερμοκρασίας σταματά το κανάλι λόγω υπερθέρμανσης.
θεώρησα οτι "άρπαξαν" τα τρανζίστορ εξόδου και παρήγγειλα καινούρια.
πρόκειται για 6 Κ1058 και 6 J162.
Μετά την αντικατάστασή τους όμως ο ενισχυτής "ρίχνει" την αυτόματη 16άρα ασφάλεια του ηλεκτρικού πίνακα.
Επίσης θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω το εξής... γνωρίζει κάποιος αν τα συγκεκριμένα τρανζίστορ χάνουν με την πάροδο του χρόνου την ικανότητά τους να παρέχουν την μέγιστη ισχύ τους;

ευχαριστώ

----------


## ultra

Αν με ρωταγαν ποιο ειναι το περισσοτερο μαιμουδιασμενο φετ στην υφηλιο, θα ελεγα αυτο το ζευγαρι.
Ας αρχισουμε απο τα απλα.
1. Το καναλι που ζεσταινεται, παιζει μουσικη σωστα, κατα τα αλλα?
2. Τα 1058 και 162 απο που τα αγορασες? Ξερεις οτι η παραγωγη τους απο την toshiba εχει σταματησει και τα κατασκευαζει (σε πολυ υψηλες τιμες) η renesas ?
3. Tα παλαια ζευγη, τα μετρησες να δεις αν ειναι ενταξει?

----------


## ΝΑΝΙΣ

1.Ναι.το καναλι παιζει κανονικά μουσική..αλλα αρχίζει να ανεβάζει σιγά σιγά θερμοκρασία ενώ το άλλο κανάλι παραμένει κρύο.
2.τα πήρα απο κίνα..απο εδώ http://www.ebay.com/itm/1pair-2pcs-o...AAAOxy3zNSl0KI
δεν είναι ακριβώς αυτά που δείχνει στη φωτό αλλά έχει το ίδιο σήμα της toshiba πάνω
3. τα μέτρησα..αλλα βγάζεις ακρη με τα fet.. δείχνουν καλούτσικα.
Κώστα στην τελευταία μου ερώτηση μπορείς να απαντήσεις;

----------


## ultra

δεν χανουν τα χαρακτηριστικα τους, αφου ρωτας.

----------


## ΝΑΝΙΣ

ο πελάτης με είπε ότι δεν έπαιζε και πολύ δυνατά ο ενισχυτής.
υπάρχει περίπτωση να ήταν ψημένα ή αρπαγμένα όλα  τα τρανζίστορ, χωρίς να βραχυκυκλώσουν και να καεί κάποια ασφάλεια, με αποτέλεσμα να πέσει η απόδοση του ενισχυτή;
Στην αρχή για να τον δοκιμάσω έβαλα στην έξοδο ένα ηχειάκι απο τηλεόραση 15W.έκλεισα αριστερόστροφα το κανάλι για το δοκιμάσω σε χαμηλή ισχύ.Ελα όμως που το συγκεκριμένο κανάλι ανοιγε ανάποδα δηλαδή απο δεξιά προς τα αριστερα και εγω νομιζωντας οτι το κανάλι είναι κλειστό στήν πραγματικότητα ήταν τέρμα ανοικτό. ενώ λοιπόν ειχα ήδη βαλει μουσική στο cd ανοιξα το γενικό διακάπτη και στιγμιαία έπαιξε πολύ δυνατά.Εγω τρόμαξα γιατί δεν το περίμενα και το εκλεισα αμέσως. Αυτό πρέπει να έγινε δύο φορές. Το ερώτημα είναι.. δεν θα έπρεπε να τινάξει τα πέταλα απο το ηχειάκι;!! Δεν έπαθε όμως τίποτα.!

*
Σοβαρεψου για να μπορεις να ασχοληθεις με ενα μηχανημα τετοιας ισχυος και ειδικοτερα εαν δεν εχεις σχεδια και τεχνογνωσια τουλαχιστον τα απαραιτητα εργαλεια πρεπει να τα εχεις Γεννητρια παλμογραφο φορτιο και Variac .
Αν το φιαξεις απο τυχη ( πραγμα το οποιο δεν παιζει ) να εισαι σιγουρος οτι θα κρατησει μιση ωρα ....*

----------


## xsterg

φιλε εισαι σιγουρος οτι γνωριζεις τι κανεις? απο τα λεγομενα σου δεν μου φαινεσαι και πολυ σχετικος...

----------

mikemtb73 (03-09-16), pipilas (03-09-16)

----------


## ΝΑΝΙΣ

φίλε μου είμαι ηλεκτρονικός. βεβαίως και γνωρίζω τι κάνω. 
απλά αυτός που συναρμολόγησε τον θηρίο ενισχυτή.. χειροποιητος είναι..εκανε το ανόητο λάθος με τα ποτενσιόμετρα ωατε το αριστερο κανάλι να ανοίγει αριστερόστροφα και το δεξί δεξιόστροφα. διαβασε προσεκτικά αυτά που λεω και θα καταλάβεις.αυριο θα ανεβάσω και φώτογραφίες.
αν μπορείς να απαντήσεις σε κάτι απο αυτά που ρωτάω θα το εκτιμούσα..

----------


## ΝΑΝΙΣ

ολες οι ενδείξεις στην πρόσοψη του ενισχυτή ειναι σβηστές.θα ανεβάσω φωτό αύριο. στα ποτενσιόμετρα δεν "γράφει" τίποτα οπως + ή - , 0 ή άπειρο κτλ..

----------


## chipakos-original

> ο πελάτης με είπε ότι δεν έπαιζε και πολύ δυνατά ο ενισχυτής.
> υπάρχει περίπτωση να ήταν ψημένα ή αρπαγμένα όλα  τα τρανζίστορ, χωρίς να βραχυκυκλώσουν και να καεί κάποια ασφάλεια, με αποτέλεσμα να πέσει η απόδοση του ενισχυτή;
> Στην αρχή για να τον δοκιμάσω έβαλα στην έξοδο ένα ηχειάκι απο τηλεόραση 15W.έκλεισα αριστερόστροφα το κανάλι για το δοκιμάσω σε χαμηλή ισχύ.Ελα όμως που το συγκεκριμένο κανάλι ανοιγε ανάποδα δηλαδή απο δεξιά προς τα αριστερα και εγω νομιζωντας οτι το κανάλι είναι κλειστό στήν πραγματικότητα ήταν τέρμα ανοικτό. ενώ λοιπόν ειχα ήδη βαλει μουσική στο cd ανοιξα το γενικό διακάπτη και στιγμιαία έπαιξε πολύ δυνατά.Εγω τρόμαξα γιατί δεν το περίμενα και το εκλεισα αμέσως. Αυτό πρέπει να έγινε δύο φορές. Το ερώτημα είναι.. δεν θα έπρεπε να τινάξει τα πέταλα απο το ηχειάκι;!! Δεν έπαθε όμως τίποτα.!


Ασε τον πελάτη να λέει ότι το ένα κανάλι δεν έπαιζε δυνατά διότι μπορεί αυτό να οφείλεται σε πρόβλημα των ηχείων του ή των καλωδίων του ή ακόμα και του αυτιού του. Εσύ μετά τον έλεγχο θα του πεις πόσα Watt βγάζει ο ενισχυτής....Φίλε μου βάλε και στα δύο κανάλια του τελικού τεχνητό φορτίο στην αρχή 8 Ωμ και μετά 4 Ωμ επίσης ρύθμισε στη γεννήτρια συχνοτήτων σου μία συχνότητα στον 1 Khz ημίτονο είναι ότι πρέπει για τον έλεγχο και έλεγξε την έξοδο και σύγκρινε μεταξύ τους τα δύο κανάλια. Δες τα δύο κανάλια σε ποιο σημείο κλιπάρουν και αν παραμορφώνουν ομοιόμορφα την έξοδο. Κάνε τρίωρο τεστ ισχύος και μέτρησε θερμοκρασία στην έξοδο των τρανζίστορ ισχύος. Μέτρησε ρεύμα ηρεμίας αφού ζεσταθεί κατάλληλα ο ενισχυτής που πιστεύω ότι εκεί βρισκόταν από την αρχή το πρόβλημα της αυξανόμενης θέρμανσης. Αν χρησιμοποιήσεις Variac με βατόμετρο επάνω του όπως κάνω εγώ μπορείς να πάρεις χρήσιμες πληροφορίες της απόδοσης του ενισχυτή και να συγκρίνεις πολύ εύκολα και τα δύο κανάλια.Αν τα κάνεις όλα αυτά κι έχουμε στοιχεία να σκεφτούμε τότε το συζητάμε πάλι..........

----------


## ΝΑΝΙΣ

Δημήτρη είσαι master..σ ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον σου.
Εγω ασχολούμαι περισσότερο με τηλεοράσεις και δεν έχω ειδικότητα στους ενισχυτές-θηρία.
επίσης δεν έχω γεννήτρια ούτε βατόμετρο. Αστα..πονεμένη ιστορία.
Ας το δούμε λιγο περισσοτερο πρακτικά.
Μπορείς να μου πεις περισσότερα σχετικά με το που πιστεύεις οτι βρίσκεται το πρόβλημα της αυξανόμενης θερμοκρασίας; (το οποίο είναι και το πραγματικό πρόβλημα) τα κανάλια δουλεύουν με +100V και -100V

----------


## chipakos-original

> Δημήτρη είσαι master..σ ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον σου.
> Εγω ασχολούμαι περισσότερο με τηλεοράσεις και δεν έχω ειδικότητα στους ενισχυτές-θηρία.
> επίσης δεν έχω γεννήτρια ούτε βατόμετρο. Αστα..πονεμένη ιστορία.
> Ας το δούμε λιγο περισσοτερο πρακτικά.
> Μπορείς να μου πεις περισσότερα σχετικά με το που πιστεύεις οτι βρίσκεται το πρόβλημα της αυξανόμενης θερμοκρασίας; (το οποίο είναι και το πραγματικό πρόβλημα) τα κανάλια δουλεύουν με +100V και -100V


Καταρχήν δεν τίθεται θέμα όσον αφορά αν μισοκάηκαν ή έπεσε η απόδοσή των Fet όπως διάβασα παραπάνω. Αυτό απλά δεν υπάρχει όταν μιλάμε για τρανζίστορ. Στα τρανζίστορ οι καταστάσεις είναι δύο δουλεύει ή κάηκε. Πάμε στο θέμα μας τώρα όπως σου είπα στο προηγούμενο πόστ μου για εμένα κάποια ρύθμιση πρέπει να χρειάζεται στο ρεύμα ηρεμίας. Να ξέρεις ότι το ρεύμα ηρεμίας έχει σχέση με τη θερμοκρασία του ενισχυτή σε αδράνια και ουσιαστικά είναι εκείνο το ρεύμα που διαρρέει τα τρανζίστορ και τα κρατάει (λίγο αδόκιμος ο όρος) αγώγιμα ενώ είναι σε αδράνεια. Φυσικά η πάστα σιλικόνης πρέπει να είναι σε καλή κατάσταση έτσι ώστε να αποβάλλεται σωστά η θερμοκρασία. Οταν ανεβάσεις φωτογραφία του εσωτερικού του τελικού για να μην κάνω υποθέσεις θα σου πω πως θα βρεις το ρεύμα ηρεμίας στο κανάλι που ζεσταίνεται για να δούμε αν έχει ξεφύγει από τα όριά του και για να το κάνουμε αυτό θα μετρήσουμε πρώτα το κανάλι που λειτουργεί σωστά.

ΥΓ: Το περίμενα ότι θα είναι γύρω στα +-100volt η τάση λειτουργίας .

----------


## ΝΑΝΙΣ

20160903_113407 (1).jpg20160903_122830.jpg20160903_124644.jpg

----------


## chipakos-original

> 20160903_113407 (1).jpg20160903_122830.jpg20160903_124644.jpg


Είναι κρίμα οι τελικοί για να μπορείς να πεις ότι έκανε ολοκληρωμένη δουλειά χρειάζονται όργανα και μάλιστα εξειδικευμένα αλλά τέλος πάντων θα κάνουμε όσα περνάνε από το χέρι μας κι από το πληκτρολόγιο. Ολα αυτά που θα σου πω θα γίνουν *στο κανάλι που λειτουργεί σωστά*.Αφαίρεσε το κόκκινο καλώδιο τροφοδοσίας (προφανώς αυτό είναι το +100volt) και βάλε σε σειρά ένα μιλιαμπερόμετρο. Γράψε σε ένα χαρτί ότι σου δείχνει το όργανο.Τοποθέτησε ξανά το κόκκινο καλώδιο στη θέση του και ακολούθως κάνε το ίδιο με το μαύρο καλώδιο (προφανώς αυτό είναι το -100volt) και γράψε σε ένα χαρτί και την δεύτερη ένδειξη του οργάνου. Φυσικά το ποτενσιόμετρο τελείως κλειστό και καθόλου σήμα στην είσοδο του τελικού. Αφού τελειώσεις με τις μετρήσεις στο σωστό κανάλι τώρα θα κάνεις τα ίδια στο άλλο κανάλι αυτό που ζεσταίνεται χωρίς λόγο. Κάντα όπως σου τα είπα και γράψε μου αυτές τις τέσσερις μετρήσεις......

----------


## ΝΑΝΙΣ

ok. Θα πρέπει πρώτα να ξαναβάλω πάνω τα παλιά τρανζίστορ. Δεν είμαι στο εργαστήριο τώρα και μάλλον δεν το βλέπω για σήμερα. Ίσως όχι και αύριο.(κατοικώ σε άλλη διεύθυνση)Οπότε μάλλον από Δευτέρα. 
Πάντως,ενα άλλο ερώτημα είναι γιατί με τα παλιά τρανζίστορ δεν ρίχνει την 16αρα αυτόματη ασφάλεια του ηλεκτρικού πίνακα και με τα καινούρια την ρίχνει.(ελαττωματική παρτίδα?) Γιατί δεν "καίει' κάποια απο τις ασφάλειες του ενισχυτή(10Α στα 220V και δυο 10άρες επίσης στα +-100V) τη στιγμή που τραβά απότομα πάνω απο 16Α;

----------


## ΝΑΝΙΣ

οι 10άρες ασφάλειες δεν είναι βραδύας καύσεως

----------


## chipakos-original

> ok. Θα πρέπει πρώτα να ξαναβάλω πάνω τα παλιά τρανζίστορ. Δεν είμαι στο εργαστήριο τώρα και μάλλον δεν το βλέπω για σήμερα. Ίσως όχι και αύριο.(κατοικώ σε άλλη διεύθυνση)Οπότε μάλλον από Δευτέρα. 
> Πάντως,ενα άλλο ερώτημα είναι γιατί με τα παλιά τρανζίστορ δεν ρίχνει την 16αρα αυτόματη ασφάλεια του ηλεκτρικού πίνακα και με τα καινούρια την ρίχνει.(ελαττωματική παρτίδα?) Γιατί δεν "καίει' κάποια απο τις ασφάλειες του ενισχυτή(10Α στα 220V και δυο 10άρες επίσης στα +-100V) τη στιγμή που τραβά απότομα πάνω απο 16Α;


Πάντοτε όταν κατασκεύαζα τέτοιους ενισχυτές λόγω υψηλού ντεμαράζ από τη φόρτιση των ηλεκτρολυτικών έβαζα σύστημα Soft Start στο ξεκίνημα του τελικού,και δεν ξέρω αυτός ο τελικός αν έχει τέτοιο σύστημα.Πάντως δεν έχουν κάποια σχέση τα καινούρια τρανζίστορ κάτι άλλο φταίει αλλά δεν είμαι σε θέση να σου πω. Κάνε για την ώρα την αλλαγή και βάλε τα παλιά τρανζίστορ να γυρίσει ο τελικός στην αρχική του κατάσταση και βλέπουμε. Οταν μπορέσεις τοποθέτησέ τα δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα,εδώ είμαστε.

----------


## pipilas

> εκανε το ανόητο λάθος με τα ποτενσιόμετρα ωατε το αριστερο κανάλι να ανοίγει αριστερόστροφα και το δεξί δεξιόστροφα.



τι ανοητο λαθος εκανε?? χαχαχα κολα  τα ακριανα καλωδια  στο ποντεσιομετρο αναποδα απο οτι ειναι τωρα
να ανοιγη κανονικα...χαχαχαχ  τι ακουμε χαχχαχα ελεος

----------


## pipilas

> Μετά την αντικατάστασή τους όμως ο ενισχυτής "ρίχνει" την αυτόματη 16άρα ασφάλεια του ηλεκτρικού πίνακα.
> Επίσης θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω το εξής... γνωρίζει κάποιος αν τα συγκεκριμένα τρανζίστορ χάνουν με την πάροδο του χρόνου την ικανότητά τους να παρέχουν την μέγιστη ισχύ τους;
> 
> ευχαριστώ


χααχα τις μικες τις εβαλες?? στις βιδες εβαλες τις πορσελανες Η
ΤΑ +60 ποσα εχει το τροφοδοτικο  τα πας στην ψυχτρα  και ριχνεις το δικτυο τις δεη χαχαχ
αν με τα παλια φετ πεζει εστω με θερμοκρασια τα νεα που σου εδωσε ο κινεζος
μετρα τα με την μεθοδο της τασης + στο ντραιν  - στο σουρς και το δαχτυλο σου
στο γκατ  και κοιτα τα αμπερια στο τροφοδοτικο σου οσο σφιγεις το γκατ 
τοσο πιο πολυ ρευμα πρεπει να τραβαει ..χωρις να το κρατας λιγα μιλιαμπερ
αν δεν πεζει ετσι ...πηδα τον κινεζο

----------

xsterg (04-09-16)

----------


## pipilas

> βάλε και στα δύο κανάλια του τελικού τεχνητό φορτίο στην αρχή 8 Ωμ και μετά 4 Ωμ επίσης ρύθμισε στη γεννήτρια συχνοτήτων σου μία συχνότητα στον 1 Khz ημίτονο



φορτιο ανθρακος η συρματος?
γιατι δεν του λες να βαλει κανα ηχειο 1000 βαττ στο 1κηζ
να παρει και κανας ωριλας καμια δραχμη


πλακα κανω καλα τα λες εσυ ..αλλα ....εδω εχουμε  προβλημα δεν φτανουν τα αμπερ
να κανουμε μπουτ το αμπλιφαιρ  την 25ρα την τρωει  για πλακα ισως με καμια 60ρα στα 220 
να ακουστη καλα το μπαμ.χαχχχ φιλε μπουζι πλατινες αλλαξε.

----------


## chipakos-original

> φορτιο ανθρακος η συρματος?
> γιατι δεν του λες να βαλει κανα ηχειο 1000 βαττ στο 1κηζ
> να παρει και κανας ωριλας καμια δραχμη
> 
> 
> πλακα κανω καλα τα λες εσυ ..αλλα ....εδω εχουμε  προβλημα δεν φτανουν τα αμπερ
> να κανουμε μπουτ το αμπλιφαιρ  την 25ρα την τρωει  για πλακα ισως με καμια 60ρα στα 220 
> να ακουστη καλα το μπαμ.χαχχχ φιλε μπουζι πλατινες αλλαξε.



Τι να κάνεις και τι να πεις η επισκευή ενός τελικού χωρίς τα απαραίτητα όργανα είναι σαν να κάνεις επισκευή μηχανής αυτοκινήτου και δεν έχεις δυναμόκλειδο να σφίξεις καπάκι.Θεωρώ ότι όπου και να φτάσει αυτή η επισκευή πάντα κάτι θα της λείπει. Τέλος πάντων θα δούμε.

----------

xsterg (04-09-16)

----------


## xsterg

εδω παιδια δεν εχει γεννητρια ημιτόνου, δεν εχει συμμετρικο εργαστηριακο τροφοδοτικο για να βαλει τον τελικο να τον μετρησει, δεν εχει φορτιο, δεν ξερει οτι μετα απο επισκευη δεν συνδεουμε κατ ευθειαν στα 220 ειδικα τετοιες συσκευες. και αποκαλειται ηλεκτρονικος. συγνωμη φιλε, αλλα για εμενα δεν εισαι. δεν εχεις εξοπλισμο, δεν ξερεις να μετρησεις ρευμα ηρεμιας, τελικα τι ξερεις? τα παιαδια παραπανω περισσοτερα γνωριζουν τελικα επι του θεματος. τα παραπανω δεν σου τα λεω ουτε με ειρωνια, αλλα ουτε με κακια αφου δεν σε ξερω. ειναι μια απλη διαπιστωση απο τα λεγομενα σου.

----------

pipilas (05-09-16)

----------


## ΝΑΝΙΣ

Λοιπόν παλικάρια γεια σας.
Έβαλα τα παλιά τρανζίστορ πάνω και έριχνε την ασφάλεια ξανά.
Απέκοψα τελείως το προβληματικό κανάλι και συνέχισε να τη "ρίχνει'.
Τελικά το πρόβλημα ήταν από ένα ρελέ  σε ένα κύκλωμα soft start στο τροφοδοτικό(που όντος υπάρχει φίλε Δημήτρη-chipako) το οποίο είχε "φρακάρει" στο "κλείσιμο" .
Ουσιαστικά τα 220V πήγαιναν κατευθείαν στο πρωτεύων του μετασχηματιστή που έχει 0,7Ω και τραβούσαν απότομα μεγάλο ρεύμα. 
Την αντίσταση αυτή 0.7Ω τη μέτρησα μεταξύ φάσης και ουδέτερου του ρευματολήπτη, ενώ με τη διαμεσολάβηση του soft start κυκλώματος και το καινούριο ρελέ πάνω με ανοικτή την επαφή είναι 58Ω. 
Αποτέλεσμα..ο ενισχυτής δουλεύει πλέον σωστά στο on-off χωρίς να "ρίχνει" πλέον την 16αρα του πίνακα..αλλά με τα παλιά τρανζίστορ.
Στο λίγο χρόνο που τον άφησα να δουλέψει(έπρεπε να φύγω) χωρίς φορτίο και με κλειστά τα ποντεσιόμετρα δέν ανέβασε θερμοκρασία!!!!
Άυριο που θα ασχοληθώ ξανά θα σας πω περισσότερα.20160905_145326.jpg
Ώς προς την εξέλιξη της επισκευής ήδη υπάρχουν πολλά αναπάντητα ερωτήματα..

----------


## xsterg

φορτιο εχεις βαλει και στα δυο καναλια? ρευμα ηρεμιας μετρησες σωστα? το οτι τον εβαλες να δουλεψει λιγο και δεν εριξε την ασφαλεια δεν μου λεει τιποτα. 
θελει ημιτονικο σημα με ταυτοχρονη παρακολουθηση των κυματομορφων για ωρα για να βγαλεις ασφαλες συμπερασμα. διαφορετικα το ειπε και ο φιλος παραπανω. παντα κατι θα λειπει.

----------


## pipilas

> φορτιο εχεις βαλει και στα δυο καναλια? ρευμα ηρεμιας μετρησες σωστα? το οτι τον εβαλες να δουλεψει λιγο και δεν εριξε την ασφαλεια δεν μου λεει τιποτα. 
> θελει ημιτονικο σημα με ταυτοχρονη παρακολουθηση των κυματομορφων για ωρα για να βγαλεις ασφαλες συμπερασμα. διαφορετικα το ειπε και ο φιλος παραπανω. παντα κατι θα λειπει.


χαχαχ εμενα αλλου παει το μυαλο μου,,,
τελικα μηπως κανα ηχειο εχει κλαση και τον τελικο τον σκαλιζει
τζαμπα ο φιλος...τωρα τι θερμοκρασια σηκωνει δεν ξερω ...αλλα σιγουρα μονο με
ρευμα ηρεμιας και μηδεν φορτιο και μηδεν εισοδο δεν θα ειναι και εντελως κρυος.

----------


## chipakos-original

> Λοιπόν παλικάρια γεια σας.
> Έβαλα τα παλιά τρανζίστορ πάνω και έριχνε την ασφάλεια ξανά.
> Απέκοψα τελείως το προβληματικό κανάλι και συνέχισε να τη "ρίχνει'.
> Τελικά το πρόβλημα ήταν από ένα ρελέ  σε ένα κύκλωμα soft start στο τροφοδοτικό(που όντος υπάρχει φίλε Δημήτρη-chipako) το οποίο είχε "φρακάρει" στο "κλείσιμο" .
> Ουσιαστικά τα 220V πήγαιναν κατευθείαν στο πρωτεύων του μετασχηματιστή που έχει 0,7Ω και τραβούσαν απότομα μεγάλο ρεύμα. 
> Την αντίσταση αυτή 0.7Ω τη μέτρησα μεταξύ φάσης και ουδέτερου του ρευματολήπτη, ενώ με τη διαμεσολάβηση του soft start κυκλώματος και το καινούριο ρελέ πάνω με ανοικτή την επαφή είναι 58Ω. 
> Αποτέλεσμα..ο ενισχυτής δουλεύει πλέον σωστά στο on-off χωρίς να "ρίχνει" πλέον την 16αρα του πίνακα..αλλά με τα παλιά τρανζίστορ.
> Στο λίγο χρόνο που τον άφησα να δουλέψει(έπρεπε να φύγω) χωρίς φορτίο και με κλειστά τα ποντεσιόμετρα δέν ανέβασε θερμοκρασία!!!!
> Άυριο που θα ασχοληθώ ξανά θα σας πω περισσότερα.20160905_145326.jpg
> Ώς προς την εξέλιξη της επισκευής ήδη υπάρχουν πολλά αναπάντητα ερωτήματα..


Ωραία προσπάθησε να μου μετρήσεις αυτά τα τέσσερα ρεύματα που σου έγραψα στο #9 τουλάχιστον να μπορέσουμε να βγάλουμε κάποιο συμπέρασμα και θα σου πω μετά τι θα κάνουμε. Ομως θέλω λίγο να τον ζεστάνεις (εδώ χρειαζότανε το φορτίο και το σήμα στην είσοδο) . Τέλος πάντων κάνε τις μετρήσεις και πες μου.

*Η πολωση Δημητρη καλο ειναι να μετριεται στις αντισασεις εξοδου Ενω ο τροπος που προτεινεις αποτελει μια ενδειξη  στην ουσια ειναι παραπλανητικος γιατι  μπορει να εχεις καποια βλαβη σε πρωτο σταδιο που τραβαει ρευμα και ετσι ουσιαστικα δεν θα μπορεσεις να ρυθμισεις πολωση σωστα ποτε*

----------


## ΝΑΝΙΣ

Δημήτρη μέτρησα τα ρεύματα..
+100V 37mA, -100V 27mA το καλό κανάλι και..
+100V 42mA, -100V 32mA το πρώην πλέον θερμαινόμενο.
Έβαλα μετά το ίδιο φορτίο(ένα 15βατο ηχειάκι από τηλεόραση να παίζει χαμηλά με σήμα στην είσοδο χωρίς πλέον να ανεβάζει θερμοκρασία το κανάλι.(με την ίδια συνδεσμολογία και στάθμη ανέβαζε θερμοκρασία)
Φεύγω ξανά,αύριο η συνέχεια.

----------


## pipilas

> Δημήτρη μέτρησα τα ρεύματα..
> +100V 37mA, -100V 27mA το καλό κανάλι και..
> +100V 42mA, -100V 32mA το πρώην πλέον θερμαινόμενο.
> Έβαλα μετά το ίδιο φορτίο(ένα 15βατο ηχειάκι από τηλεόραση να παίζει χαμηλά με σήμα στην είσοδο χωρίς πλέον να ανεβάζει θερμοκρασία το κανάλι.(με την ίδια συνδεσμολογία και στάθμη ανέβαζε θερμοκρασία)
> Φεύγω ξανά,αύριο η συνέχεια.





δωσε μια τερμα το βολιουμ να δουμε ποσο μακρια θα παει το ηχειο
μετρα την αποσταση και πες μας .

----------


## xsterg

το εχεις καταλαβει οτι ετσι επισκευη δεν γινεται!
γιατι δεν βαζεις φορτιο 8Ω η οσο πρεπει και στα δυο καναλια? ο πιπιλας παραπανω τα λεει αλλα δεν τον ακους!

----------


## chipakos-original

> Δημήτρη μέτρησα τα ρεύματα..
> +100V 37mA, -100V 27mA το καλό κανάλι και..
> +100V 42mA, -100V 32mA το πρώην πλέον θερμαινόμενο.
> Έβαλα μετά το ίδιο φορτίο(ένα 15βατο ηχειάκι από τηλεόραση να παίζει χαμηλά με σήμα στην είσοδο χωρίς πλέον να ανεβάζει θερμοκρασία το κανάλι.(με την ίδια συνδεσμολογία και στάθμη ανέβαζε θερμοκρασία)
> Φεύγω ξανά,αύριο η συνέχεια.


Με αυτές τις μετρήσεις που πήρες δεν πρόκειται να ανέβει η θερμοκρασία σε κανένα κανάλι αλλά όπως κατάλαβες έγινε μία τρύπα μες το νερό. Φυσικά βρέθηκε το ελαττωματικό ρελέ στο Soft Start αλλά ή ο πελάτης δεν ήξερε τι έλεγε ή κάποιο τρίμερ (λόγω παλαιότητας) παίζει παιχνίδια.Βάλε ακουστικό σήμα και λειτούργησέ τον να ζεσταθεί λίγο και μέτρα ξανά ρεύμα (εννοώ αφού ζεσταθεί λίγο) ή άφησέ τον αναμμένο κάμποσες ώρες και μέτρα πάλι.

----------


## east electronics

Καλα τα ειχαμε παει μεχρι εδω  .... Να αρχισω να βαραω τωρα  η να περιμενω λιγο ? 
Συμμαζευτητε κυριοι ...

Για πες μας ρε κουμπαρε που εισα τηλεορασακιας  με ποιο κριτηριο ξεκινησες να αλλαζεις τα εξοδου  επειδη ανεβαζαν θερμοκρασια ?
Η σκεψη σου ειναι λαθος και το πιθανοτερο ειναι τα τρανσιστορ που εχεις βαλει επανω να ειναι μαιμου 

περα απο αυτα 
Δεν ξεκινας να πειραζεις κατι σε ενα μηχανημα εαν δεν εχεις μια αντιληψη του πως ειναι φτιαγμενο ιδανικα θελει σχεδιο αν δεν εχεις τουλαχιστον κοιτας να καταλαβεις πως δουλευει το μηχανημα 
Αρχικα να καταλαβεις πως δουλευει και πως ρυθμιζει την πολωση οι θερμοκρασιες ξεκινανε απο εκει 
Επισης απο τις φωτογραφιες θεωρω δεδομενο οτι πολλοι μικροι πυκνωτες ειναι ζαμπον τυρι στα πλασματα και τις LCD  το σκουπισμα σε πυκνωτες ειναι δεομενο τι σε κανει να πιστευεις οτι ενας ενισχυτης ειναι κατι το διαφορετικο ? 

τελος ... Αυτος που εγραψε να βαλει μιλιαμπερομετρο αυτο πιθανον να αποτελει μια ενδειξη αλλα σημειωστε οτι εκει εαν ενα κυκλωμα τραβαει ρευμα απο βλαβη στα πρωτα σταδια του ενισχυτη τοτε δεν θα βρεις ακρια ποτε ...
Σημαινει οτι η πολωση πρεπει να μετρηθει παντα στα σταδια εξοδου στις αντιστασεις εκπομπου συλλεκτη drain source  κλπ κλπ

----------

mikemtb73 (09-09-16)

----------


## ΝΑΝΙΣ

Ο ενισχυτής παραδόθηκε και παίζει δυνατά και καθαρά στο μπαράκι του εδώ και μια βδομάδα χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα.
Δημήτρη-chipako σ ευχαριστώ πολύ για την καλή σου διάθεση..να σαι καλά φίλε..

----------


## east electronics

Εγω παντως δεν σε πιστευω ( με ολο το θαρρος δεν σε ξερω κιολας ) και επισης δεν πιστευω οτι αυτο που εκανες εχει ελπιδες να παει πολυ μακρυα .

----------

mikemtb73 (17-09-16)

----------

